# Styrofoam and solder



## soul embrace (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm about to the stage on my layout build that I'm going to be using styrofoam for mountains and stuff. I read multiple post on here about styrofoam and from what I'm gathering is pink or blue stryrofoam is the best to use. I went to both home depot and Lowes yesterday and neither one had pink stryofoam. Lowes had a foot wide white sheets that looked like it was made out of little white balls and the 4x8 sheets of stryofoam but is was grayish color. Home depot had a purplish color of different color and different thickness. So where are u all getting your blue and blue stryofoam from? 

From what I read white stryofoam is the messiest of all the stryofoam 

Also what kind of solder is the best kind to use on nickel silver track?

Thanks for your help


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd probably use the silver bearing solder for that track, it'll solder the easiest.

You do NOT want the white Styrofoam with the little balls, that is very weak and will make a MAJOR mess. The foam you want is higher density, and it'll look very smooth when you cut the ends.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Lowes carries the blue foam made by DOW.
Home Depot carries the pink made by Owens/Corning. [I did see 4x8x1/2 Dow on the HD web site]

I've heard yellow is also available, no clue who makes it.

As GRJ said you DO NOT want the compressed pellets but silver bearing solder is the way to go, check Radio Shack.

I just noticed instead of "extruded foam insulation" it's now being called "foam sheathing" in some places.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

I got 24" x 96" x 1" from home depot for my layout. cost me around $10 a sheet they also has 2" in stock but that is $16 a sheet. have vet to find 1/2" i did find 3/4" but it is only at select home depots as well as the 1" in my neck of the woods


----------



## soul embrace (Apr 14, 2012)

I went back to lowes and they do carry the blue, must have over looked it yesterday. Thanks again for the help


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

yea the blue and pink stuff is better then the white, but i have the white on my layout as well, since i use whats laying around my house, as long as you have a shop vac handy when you are carving the foam, the white stuff isnt bad, but if you dont have a shop vac or any kind of vacuum then i dont suggest you use the white, otherwise you will be swearing up a storm and looking like you got attacked by white foam since it likes to stick to you.

I had no problems so far with the white foam, i used 1 1/2 foam and 2 inch blue foam. yes the blue foam or pink is better, but the white stuff is good if its free, beggers cant be choosers


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

contact any atlas roofing distributor, he can get you the yellow stryafoam in 4"x4'x8' sheets for approximately 28.00 per sheet!!


----------



## soul embrace (Apr 14, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I'd probably use the silver bearing solder for that track, it'll solder the easiest.



do i flux or anything when soldering the track?

i'm now at the stage to start wiring the track


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

You could clean the rails with a ScotchBrite, then an alcohol wipedown, then a small bit of flux, and solder. I'd also recommend putting a small damp wad of paper towel an inch or two either side of your soder area (above/below the track) ... this will act as a heat sink, and help to prevent the solder heat from melting the plastic track ties.

TJ


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

Lead/Tin (Pb/Sn) solder works just fine on Silver Nickel track.
Any electronics grade rosin core will work without flux but putting a small amount of flux on first really helps make a good solder joint.
Check the videos from FastTracks on soldering.
http://www.handlaidtrack.com/online-videos-a/164.htm


----------



## fotoflojoe (Dec 31, 2011)

I've been noticing a bit of "anti-extra flux" sentiment in various posts lately. With the exception of acid-core plumber's solder, I really don't understand this. IMHO, when it comes to soldering, externally applied flux is magic sauce.

I use the liquid pen type.
A little dab'll do ya, directly on the parts to be soldered. If you're nervous, follow up with a scrub from an old tooth brush dipped in alcohol. I've never done the last part and never had any corrosion problems with my soldered joints.

Good luck!


----------



## soul embrace (Apr 14, 2012)

so rosin flux is the best kind of flux to use?


----------



## fotoflojoe (Dec 31, 2011)

soul embrace said:


> so rosin flux is the best kind of flux to use?


Yes, always use rosin flux/rosin core solder for electronics and wiring.

ABSOLUTELY NEVER USE PLUMBER'S ACID CORE SOLDER!

The acid flux in plumber's solder will immediately begin to corrode any wiring or electronics that it comes in contact with.

Play it safe, buy your solder at Radio Shack, not Home Depot.


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

Acid flux is ok IF you can wash the parts with soap and water after soldering. This is practical when building turn-outs on the bench but not so when soldering lengths of track as their are being laid.

Rosin flux is therefore recommended and does help produce excellent solder joints.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Walt is right about acid flux. Most PCB manufacturing uses acid flux, but they are immediately washed. Rosin is not as active as acid, and the acid flux results in a better quality product. 

On some cheap Chinese products, you can see the result, there are traces of corrosion on the boards around some of the joints, sloppy manufacturing.


----------



## soul embrace (Apr 14, 2012)

thanks everyone....going to start soldering the wires saturday


----------

